# Clicker training :)



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not a clicker trainer but I have used a clicker and taken a couple of clicker classes and I do like it..with each dog I have used it a little bit more..I use it frequently in agility to start new behaviours and then switch to a "yes" instead of a click.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I started using clicker training on my fosters and I really like it. I don't actually use a clicker - I make clicky noises with my tongue. That way I'm always ready. I generally switch to "good dog" when they start to get it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup I use a clicker to train behaviours too, and it is wonderful! The click is a noise that's actually been proven to stimulate the instinctual part of their brains, giving a far more instant 'YES!!' reaction than a verbal marker, which gives for very fast very precise training! I too switch to a verbal 'yes' marker as the behaviour is trained, simply cos I don't always have my clicker on me! But for the inital training, nothing beats it. A very useful tool!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Research says the clicker is 33% faster at training than your voice using "YES"

So use it and also use your voice.

Operant conditioning and shaping work and work well in my opinion they work better than any other type of training but it is harder for some people to get there brains wrapped around it. Give it an honest effort also go online and watch Youtube videos and anything else you can on the subject. 

Go To: Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

OH one more thing I don't use a clicker once the behaviour is started or if the behaviour is rather broad like jumping a jump.

I did us a clicker to teach my dog to turn on a light switch very small precise movement a clicker could capture the event so well.


----------



## omnipoodle (May 2, 2010)

I *love* my clicker. It is great for teaching a new behavior and for making known behaviors more precise because it tells the dog exactly when she's right. I also find it useful to get Faith into "working" mode. If we go to a busy place where she might be easily distracted, bringing the clicker out lets her know that we're training.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm also a huge clicker fan! I charged it with Darcy on Saturday, and tonight we have started to get a pretty solid sit. I love how quickly you can shape a new behaviour.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Clicker training works great. It also helps you pay attention to what your spoo is doing or incline to do.


----------

